# I need 1 piece from SM Iron Clad [H]:$$



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I need 11 of the following:










I am willing to pay through paypal and cover shipping as well.

PM me asap if you have them and/or if you have any questions.
Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

anybody? common!!!! :headbutt::headbutt:


----------

